# Bowtech Soldier



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a chance to review the Bowtech Soldier. I was very impressed with this bow. It is designed to be versatile and it was exactly that.


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Great review...*

I enjoyed your video. I shoot a Bowtech Soldier and it's been a great starter bow for me. I'm ready to up the poundage, was wonderin how many pounds Lindsay was pullin?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

40 in the video but she was pulling it pretty easy. She had a little trouble with fatigue after shooting a lot of arrows but she will be ready to up the poundage very soon.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Nice review,thanks.Like to see you do one on the Diamond Stud.


----------



## JRED (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review.. I got one on order.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I shoot a Soldier, it was my first bow, and is now my hunting bow. I pull 48# right now, hope to get to 50 before deer season opens. I love it, and always recommend it to new shooters! It is one of the best bows on the market, and sometimes overlooked.


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice review. My second bow was a Soldier and I took my first deer with it. It is a great bow! I now am shooting a 350 Destroyer and love that bow, I probably will keep it for a long, long time.


----------

